# porrón



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos, 

Alguien sabe como se dice "porrón"?? he encontrado "cruche" pero no estoy segura.

Adjunto foto..

http://www.google.es/search?q=porr%C3%B3n&channel=linkdoctor

Gracias
Un saludo


----------



## Babutxi

Hola Marian, 

En el Larousse Bibliorom lo traducen por:

"flacon en verre pour boire le vin à la régalade"

une cruche sería un cántaro....


saludos


----------



## lpfr

En wikipedia aquí utilizan la misma palabra española.


----------



## Babutxi

Yo lo dejaría en castellano, como forma de exotización


----------



## josepbadalona

J'utilise le mot espagnol , mais :
http://www.google.fr/#hl=fr&source=hp&q=pourrou&aq=f&aqi=g2&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=9318dee58a9fc896

t'indiquent "un pourrou", appellation locale ...je l'ai entendu en Catalogne française


----------



## grandluc

Pourquoi pas une cruche?


----------



## Babutxi

une cruche n'a pas la même forme qu'un porrón, mais c'est vrai que l'on utilise aussi pour le vin... donc ça pourrait aussi jouer


----------



## chics

Hola! mis amigos franceses le llaman *porrón* también en francés. Les he preguntado y creen que no existe otra palabra.
No digo que no exista, pero algunos fans del porrón no la conocen, y usan _porrón_ para designarlo...
_Cruche_ definitivamente es otra cosa.


----------



## grandluc

Sí, lo sé lo decía por si hacía falta encontrar una traducción a toda costa... Yo también digo porrón.


----------



## chics

> T'indiquent "un *pourrou*", appellation locale ...je l'ai entendu en Catalogne française.


 
Hola, llego en apoyo de Paquita... *Porrón* en castellano viene del catalán: _*porró*_. Parece que viene de _puerrito_, por su forma "bulbosa como la hortaliza", blablabla. Lo interesante es que_ porró_ en el Rosellón (la Cataluña norte, o francesa) se pronuncia /_*puru*_/. Fuente: Diccionario català-valencià-balear, buscando "porró".

Claro, los franceses de allá no conocen la palabra castellana pero sí la catalana, con pronunciación rosellonesa, que es la que copian en francés.


----------



## gustave

Bueno, yo digo que utilizo el porrón tres veces al día (si es el mismo que contiene el aceite) y nunca he oído esta palabra en francés.
Para mí, no hay equivalente ; cruche no vale en absoluto. Lo más sencillo sería "bouteille", poco satisfactorio en verdad.


----------



## josepbadalona

gustave said:


> Para mí, no hay equivalente ; cruche no vale en absoluto. Lo más sencillo sería "bouteille", poco satisfactorio en verdad.


 
¡ De acuerdo !
una "cruche" es de barro y suele servir para agua

propongo "pichet", aunque tampoco es eso, pero al menos se le echa vino... o "carafe" que es exclusiva para vino y suele ser de cristal


----------



## chics

gustave said:


> Bueno, yo digo que utilizo el porrón tres veces al día (si es el mismo que contiene el aceite).


No... eso es una aceitera. Aparte del tamaño, que en realidad da igual, fíjate que el apéndice por donde sale el aceite es curvado, tiene una pequeña asa, siempre tiene tapón de corcho, suele tener un platito... 
Es otra cosa, el *porrón* para el vino (y otras bebidas, como mucho) y la *aceitera* para el aceite, o vinagre si me apuras....



> yo digo que utilizo el porrón tres veces al día


¡Me dices que bebes muy a menudo! un vasito con las comidas está bien, pero...



> si es el mismo que contiene el aceite


¿Llamais así al contenedor de aceite en Sevilla? ¡No me suena nada!


----------



## yserien

Gourde aussi c'est une autre chose.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour.

Je trouve le porrón tellement particulier que je préfère conserver son nom original. Rien ne peut le définir en français aussi bien que son nom d'origine, vous ne trouvez pas ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gustave

chics said:


> ¡Me dices que bebes muy a menudo! un vasito con las comidas está bien, pero...
> 
> 
> ¿Llamais así al contenedor de aceite en Sevilla? ¡No me suena nada!


no, pero a mí me parecía muy ... parecido. El apéndice, el asa, el platito, fíjate que a mis ojos de visigoto habían escapado.
Si nos ponemos a llamar las cosas por lo que contienen y no por lo que son, adónde vamos ?


----------



## Tina.Irun

josepbadalona said:


> ¡ De acuerdo !
> una "cruche" es de barro y suele servir para agua
> 
> propongo "pichet", aunque tampoco es eso, pero al menos se le echa vino... o "carafe" que es exclusiva para vino y suele ser de cristal


 
Creo también que "pichet" o "carafe", también llamada "decanter", es lo más parecido. 
Se puede poner "porron" (pichet typiquement espagnol) por ej.


----------



## josepbadalona

yserien said:


> Gourde aussi c'est une autre chose.


 
"gourde" es más bien "bota" (bota también se dice "outre") aunque  las hay de plástico (para el camping/picnic) y también de aluminio


----------



## chics

> ¿Llamais así al contenedor de aceite en Sevilla?
> 
> 
> 
> No, pero a mí me parecía muy ... parecido.
Click to expand...

No pasa nada, jiji, sólo recuerda que si en Cataluña dices esto, creerán que bebes a porrón (_à la regalade_, como me gusta esto en francés) al menos tu medio litro de ¿aceite? con cada comida. 

Depende del contexto se puede poner una descripción ¿no? o la palabra con o sin notita explicativa. Por cierto, por "la" palabra me refiero a *pourrou*, creo que es má justo que _porrón_. Es una traducción directa, ya hecha al francés (en catalán era _porró_, aunque lo pronuncien _pourrou_ en Rosellón) en vez de usar una tercera lengua. Pero sobretodo es lo que ya se utiliza y se ha establecido en una pequeña porción de Francia; precisamente la que bebe en porrón.

Yo al menos sí se la voy a enseñar a mis amigos franceses que dicen _porrón_.  Ayyy... como cuando les tuve que enseñar que _malgré+verbo_ no es correcto en su lengua... .

:::: Deuxième message::::

Buenos días.

Añado, ya que estamos, otros usos lingüísticos de la palabra porrón, en castellano. *Un porrón* es, de manera coloquial no vulgar, y utilizado sobretodo oralmente, un sinónimo de *un montón,* *mucho*.

Ejemplos:
- Hoy tengo un porrón de cosas por hacer.
- Los parques temáticos le gustan un porrón, se vuelve loco.

Salut!


----------



## Lunienne

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens de trouver votre fil en lien entrant sur mon site "la grotte des poètes disparus".

Je suis donc la "coupable" de l'article sur le "pourrou", et de son écriture francisée.

Mon distionnaire catalan/français ayant disparu dans quelque tourmente, je ne peux en dire plus sur l'écriture catalane de la chose.

Par contre, je peux vous donner des indications sur l'usage catalan-nord et catalan-sud.

Il a effectivement la forme que vous avez pu voir dans mon article.

Il sert exclusivement à boire du vin, ce à la "regalada" (je crois l'écrire correctement).

Du moins, c'est là son usage ancien (peut-être conservé dans les campagnes?).

L'amusement du catalan aujourd'hui est de faire boire le "foraster" (non catalan) à la regalada.

C'est très pittoresque, car cet usage auquel tout catalan s'initie très tôt est de lever le "pourrou" le plus haut possible et de laisser couler le vin (doux et fort si possible) de très haut dans la bouche par le long bec si effilé du bout.

Le "pourrou" reste peut-être sur les tables des catalans du sud, je ne le sais pas.

Mais au Nord (en france), il n'est plus qu'un objet touristique et très décoratif (très photogénique aussi  )


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lunienne said:


> Bonjour à tous.
> Je viens de trouver votre fil en lien entrant sur mon site "la grotte des poètes disparus".
> Je suis donc la "coupable" de l'article sur le "pourrou", et de son écriture francisée.
> Mon distionnaire catalan/français ayant disparu dans quelque tourmente, je ne peux en dire plus sur l'écriture catalane de la chose.
> Par contre, je peux vous donner des indications sur l'usage catalan-nord et catalan-sud.
> Il a effectivement la forme que vous avez pu voir dans mon article.
> Il sert exclusivement à boire du vin, ce à la "regalada" (je crois l'écrire correctement).
> Du moins, c'est là son usage ancien (peut-être conservé dans les campagnes?).
> L'amusement du catalan aujourd'hui est de faire boire le "foraster" (non catalan) à la regalada.
> C'est très pittoresque, car cet usage auquel tout catalan s'initie très tôt est de lever le "pourrou" le plus haut possible et de laisser couler le vin (doux et fort si possible) de très haut dans la bouche par le long bec si effilé du bout.
> Le "pourrou" reste peut-être sur les tables des catalans du sud, je ne le sais pas.
> Mais au Nord (en france), il n'est plus qu'un objet touristique et très décoratif (très photogénique aussi  )


 
La désignation *pourrou*, dont l'orthographe, finalement, n'avait pas besoin d'être revue, s'adapte donc parfaitement à cet extraordinaire vase à double bec, inspiré peut-être du primaire et rustique botijo, symbole lui aussi d'hospitalité, lorsque la canicule sévit.

Merci, *Lulienne*, pour venir nous faire ce petit bonjour et félicitations pour ton site et tes magnifiques photos.


----------

